# I Have Left The Forums



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

I have left the forums. I will check for PM's until my account is deleted.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

No account deletions, dude, you're still on the clock!


----------



## waldo (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't get it.  This must be a joke. Dimensions is like the mafia -there is only one way to leave.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

You can't "leave" or have your account deleted, imfree. You can only not post.


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

I will try my best to care if you try your best to stay away.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Free. Why? Everything ok? Hugs. Susannah


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

imfree said:


> I have left the forums. I will check for PM's until my account is deleted.



Imfree, for what it's worth, in my book you're an esteemed member of the forums.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mini said:


> I will try my best to care if you try your best to stay away.



Was that really called for Mini? Pretty pathetic actually. Susannah


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Hear hear!

Besides, if you leave, I may well be the only audio nerd left on the forums, and they're just not ready for that. 

EDIT: No infighting here, imfree wouldn't have wanted that. That's just Mini's way, and we've all seen our fair share of people that shout loudly from the rooftops about how they're leaving.

They always come back.

"one of us, one of us..."


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Was that really called for Mini? Pretty pathetic actually. Susannah



Apparently, yes, it was. 

- Michael


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey m, Why do you feel the need to attack people and make caustic comments? We can disagree on issues, but I would have hoped that we could support each other too. Susannah


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

I can say that after his PM to me, there is no sympathy I can ever muster for him. What you see, is not always what you get with a person, and I needed to make at least a passing mention of this, not to fan a flame...because, trust me, I could. Just more manipulation on the OP part, without having to tell you all..why.


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey m, Why do you feel the need to attack people and make caustic comments? We can disagree on issues, but I would have hoped that we could support each other too. Susannah



Too many HUGGZZZ will do it to ya'.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Free. Why? Everything ok? Hugs. Susannah



Maybe it was because I was mean to him. See Quiz Game thread in the Lounge. The record is on page 2, 7/16/07. I do not admit to total culpability, but, maybe I tipped the scales. You be the judge.

Moore
Mistress of the Dark


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mini said:


> Too many HUGGZZZ will do it to ya'.


You really get off on abusing people don't you M?


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> You really get off on abusing people don't you M?



What makes you think that?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> You really get off on abusing people don't you M?



Susannah, I know you're somewhat new here and because of that you don't know all of the circumstances of ImFree's presence here, from his original user name/post, etc. 

I'm not defending Mini's rudeness, but there is definitely more to the issue than may be apparent to more recent members - just so you know.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Susannah, I know you're somewhat new here and because of that you don't know all of the circumstances of ImFree's presence here, from his original user name/post, etc.
> 
> I'm not defending Mini's rudeness, but there is definitely more to the issue than may be apparent to more recent members - just so you know.



OK. Thanks.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Such a helpful explanation, just lays everything right out there, doesn't it?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

If anybody is sending anybody nasty pms that is definately not kosher. Just so you know Mossy, I understand. Susie


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Such a helpful explanation, just lays everything right out there, doesn't it?



I'm not in the habit of dancing on graves. Sorry if you were looking for a bit more bloodshed, but it's not coming from me... if he wants to go, just like any member of this community, it's his right. If he'd like to stay, he's welcome to as well.

The point of my post was simply to let her know that while she may have seen only one side, there are many others here who've seen more and they may have different opinions based on that.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah, you're a sweet and lovely woman, sensitive, beautiful, and a lot of good things. There's a real history of hurt here, and it's embittering for some. Mini's not perfect (JESUS, he is NOT perfect), but he's a real good boy.

ImFree, so long.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

I must say that I have noticed a chill around here lately. Why that is I don't know. Shosh


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 20, 2007)

*shrugs* 
_Oh well._

Hey! I got Venture Brothers: Season TWO! :shocked: 
I'm gonna go watch it!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> If anybody is sending anybody nasty pms that is definately not kosher. Just so you know Mossy, I understand. Susie



And I understand you saying what you did..you did not know..*S*


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> *shrugs*
> _Oh well._
> 
> Hey! I got Venture Brothers: Season TWO! :shocked:
> I'm gonna go watch it!




Just got it myself.....its the BEST.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been away so long, clueless to the hub bub. Has anyone been mean to me and I missed it? If so, [email protected]#&*#[email protected] you. I do know I have missed some of you a lot. You know who you are... Good to see the sarcasm and the wit are neverending but so is the luv.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm still laughing, because I've seen SO MANY people leave the boards and make a public outcry about it, only to see them posting in the same thread 2 or 3 days later.

I'm not editorializing about a right & wrong here, just think we'll prolly see him back soon in some way, shape or form.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'm still laughing, because I've seen SO MANY people leave the boards and make a public outcry about it, only to see them posting in the same thread 2 or 3 days later.
> 
> I'm not editorializing about a right & wrong here, just think we'll prolly see him back soon in some way, shape or form.


Exactly.

That's why I never believe any of these "Goodbye Forever" posts.....


----------



## love dubh (Jul 20, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> That's why I never believe any of these "Goodbye Forever" posts.....



Psh. How dare you doubt my revulsion at you all? I AM SO LEAVING. LOOK AT ME LEAVE. LOOK! THIS IS ME, LEAVING.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Psh. How dare you doubt my revulsion at you all? I AM SO LEAVING. LOOK AT ME LEAVE. LOOK! THIS IS ME, LEAVING.


Nice Avatar love!!! Hee. Susannah


----------



## Cinda (Jul 20, 2007)

This place is like Hotel California--you can't really leave you just think you can. You are a dim junkie once you come here....addicted forever. The most you can do is escape for a little while--unless you get Married.  or BANNED


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2007)

Cinda said:


> This place is like Hotel California--you can't really leave you just think you can. You are a dim junkie once you come here....addicted forever. The most you can do is escape for a little while--unless you get Married.  or BANNED



Lol Cinda. Nice chatting with you on the chat mate.  Shoshana


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I must say that I have noticed a chill around here lately. Why that is I don't know. Shosh


Well, it's not like it's been dead around here or anything. 


wrestlingguy said:


> I'm not editorializing about a right & wrong here, just think we'll prolly see him back soon in some way, shape or form.


Nah, I think his posting days here have come to a gruesome end.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> You really get off on abusing people don't you M?


When someone makes a baby kiss a pitbull, most don't blame the pitbull for the tragedy that ensues. Just a thought.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> If anybody is sending anybody nasty pms that is definately not kosher. Just so you know Mossy, I understand. Susie



First remember that you started your posting here with a negative judgmental post, then try to school Mini.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

Littleghost said:


> When someone makes a baby kiss a pitbull, most don't blame the pitbull for the tragedy that ensues. Just a thought.



Where'd you see a baby kissing a pitbull? Was this on youtube or somethin'?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Just got it myself.....its the BEST.



I will admit to watching that show once in a while. I'm also rather fond of the episode Victor. Echo. November.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

;


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm disappointed Wag. This thread is just begging for Elvis has left the building stuff and the best you can come up with is a pizza guy. Seriously, nothing says drama like a cliched Elvis joke.


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

Littleghost said:


> When someone makes a baby kiss a pitbull, most don't blame the pitbull for the tragedy that ensues. Just a thought.



Am I the baby or the pitbull?


----------



## love dubh (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread is so serial.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm disappointed Wag. This thread is just begging for Elvis has left the building stuff and the best you can come up with is a pizza guy. Seriously, nothing says drama like a cliched Elvis joke.


Hunka hunka burnin' necrophilia?

Sorry, I'm bad at this.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be the party pooper here. I don't know what happened but I think this thread is mean. IMFREE may not be everyones cuppa - but he is a fat man who deserves support here as much as anyone. He has stated that he only had church and here for socializing. I'm sure losing this place is painful for him.

You may not like him but how about some compassion for a fellow human being?? C'mon guys you're better than this.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

He was the one who chose to leave, so I can't really have much sympathy for that aspect of it.

At least, that's all I know, cause I've got no fucking idea what anybody's problem is with him.

A "real history of hurt" and a nasty PM does not a forum departure make.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

OK backing off - I was enlightened.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread'll die off soon enough. I'm sure that'll cause most people to lose interest, but you never know who likes what.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You may not like him but how about some compassion for a fellow human being?? C'mon guys you're better than this.


I'm all for compassion, but meeting him halfway implies that he also meet the rest of us halfway. Maybe it's my own doggone fault, but I never felt comfortable around him, although I kept mum about it. My feelings were colored by the very first post I read by him last February, and I can't forget it:


imfree said:


> Hi Guy's,
> Please don't take this post as an insult because I was just having fun being wickedly creative.
> 
> [My viewpoint], the correct viewpoint, is held by educated, intelligent, and enlightened, free-thinking people.
> ...


Well, I did take that post as an insult, as if he said don't be offended, he doesn't expect everyone to agree with him, but they're stupid if they don't. He seemed to enjoy driving a few well-placed wedges between himself and others, under the pretext of joking around. I've seen more than a few similar passive aggressive types like this in my guise as an office manager.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 20, 2007)

Mini said:


> Am I the baby or the pitbull?


Yes.
..........


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

Sue you're right I was wrong. 






TallFatSue said:


> I'm all for compassion, but meeting him halfway implies that he also meet the rest of us halfway. Maybe it's my own doggone fault, but I never felt comfortable around him, although I kept mum about it. My feelings were colored by the very first post I read by him last February, and I can't forget it:
> 
> Well, I did take that post as an insult, as if he said don't be offended, he doesn't expect everyone to agree with him, but they're stupid if they don't. He seemed to enjoy driving a few well-placed wedges between himself and others, under the pretext of joking around. I've seen more than a few similar passive aggressive types like this in my guise as an office manager.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm all for compassion, but meeting him halfway implies that he also meet the rest of us halfway. Maybe it's my own doggone fault, but I never felt comfortable around him, although I kept mum about it. My feelings were colored by the very first post I read by him last February, and I can't forget it:
> 
> Well, I did take that post as an insult, as if he said don't be offended, he doesn't expect everyone to agree with him, but they're stupid if they don't. He seemed to enjoy driving a few well-placed wedges between himself and others, under the pretext of joking around. I've seen more than a few similar *passive aggressive* types like this in my guise as an office manager.




Them's the magic words right there.

MotherfuckingHUUUGGGZZZ, y'all.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, not always good to jump first and then ask questions.





Sue, exactly what I was able to tell this person in PM...and a few other things.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

And what I was wrong isn't enough???  




mossystate said:


> Yes, not always good to jump first and then ask questions.
> Sue, exactly what I was able to tell this person in PM...and a few other things.


----------



## Emma (Jul 20, 2007)

"I'mFree" I'm not sure who you are, but I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you before you left.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> And what I was wrong isn't enough???


"I was wrong" doesn't wipe what you were wrong about from existence, you know.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> And what I was wrong isn't enough???



Not about 'being enough'..just that you could have asked, if it was that troubling to you..asked..me..since I was the one who made the comment and had the most recent problem with him..but, you knew this.





Red..going to have to take away your computer if you type that ..one..more...time....*L*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> "I was wrong" doesn't wipe what you were wrong about from existence, you know.



You are assuming I have ever been wrong............not so much.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> My feelings were colored by the *very first* post I read by him ........., and I can't forget it


Neither can I. Ever. 


Though, that wasn't the one I recall.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hoo hooo hoooo....heh.....
> 
> Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Not about 'being enough'..just that you could have asked, if it was that troubling to you..asked..me..since I was the one who made the comment and had the most recent problem with him..but, you knew this.



No as a matter of fact I don't know that. I don't read everything here. And I have no idea who he has interacted with or not. I can't read your mind or your posts when you don't name names. I still think this thread was mean. But - if you all feel wronged I'm stepping back.

And when have you ever made me feel like I could PM you at all? If I felt I could I would - and if it really mattered I would too. But it didn't. He has never been anything but nice to me.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Susannah, I know you're somewhat new here and because of that you don't know all of the circumstances of ImFree's presence here, from his original user name/post, etc.
> 
> I'm not defending Mini's rudeness, but there is definitely more to the issue than may be apparent to more recent members - just so you know.




Plus the whole I'm leaving but I gotta make sure that I say I'm leaving so people will know I'm leaving gets really really old and annoying...


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No as a matter of fact I don't know that. I don't read everything here.
> 
> 
> > Umm, I was referring to the comment I made...in this short thread( well, sort of short )..here it is *I can say that after his PM to me, there is no sympathy I can ever muster for him. What you see, is not always what you get with a person, and I needed to make at least a passing mention of this, not to fan a flame...because, trust me, I could. Just more manipulation on the OP part, without having to tell you all..why.*
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, Ella, they certainly do. 

As for the rest of this... guys, don't start fighting with each other over a thread that has essentially run aground, ok? Just forget it for now, and we'll see if he comes back later, or not.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Ann Marie..yup..and we don't even need to hold our collective breath...onward.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2007)

Mini said:


> Am I the baby or the pitbull?


The pitbull, unless in your mind, the baby then gives the pitbull a sound verbal thrashing.  Come to think of it, I'd like to see that.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 21, 2007)

Imfree, take your time, work out your issues and come back when you are in a better place. The Dims Boards will be here. I look forward to your return, thanks for the PM.

Stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

> Umm, I was referring to the comment I made...in this short thread( well, sort of short )..here it is *I can say that after his PM to me, there is no sympathy I can ever muster for him. What you see, is not always what you get with a person, and I needed to make at least a passing mention of this, not to fan a flame...because, trust me, I could. Just more manipulation on the OP part, without having to tell you all..why.*
> 
> This is why I suggested that a gun not be jumped, as I know you hate when people do that, so I thought we would be on the same page about such things.



I don't really care anymore. You got a problem with him - get your jollies - I am not gonna repeat myself.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't really care anymore. You got a problem with him - get your jollies - I am not gonna repeat myself.



You know Sandie, life is such a wierd winding path sometimes I just don't know what to think... people have to take care of themselves yet being abusive is inexcusable... I just dunno, kinda sad actually.

Stan


----------



## Tina (Jul 21, 2007)

Thread closed.


----------

